# Lowrance Elite TI2 - options and mapping



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

I am looking at the Lowrance Elite 7 TI2. With the unit, I have the option of getting the CMap 4000 inland lakes or the Navionics US / Can ($70 more). Wanted to know if anyone has experience with the CMap version on places like Hoover, Alum, Salt Fork, Berlin, Indian Lake, etc. Will mainly be fishing lakes like these. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Krazy4Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

Navionics is totally worth the extra money. So many areas of structure that you would never find without it. Especially now navionics premium you can download these lakes you want, and update the chip regularly as new information becomes available. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

With the TI series Lowrance, is the navionics cards needed or is there onboard mapping ?


----------



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the input Krazy. Appreciate the insight.

Fishin, Cabela's tells me that it comes with the Navionics card, which is upgradeable.

Sent from my moto e5 go using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Cabelas in Avon demo'ed the elite 9 and the standard c-map looked useless for lake erie (contours suck, dumps not shown). Asked about showing navionics chart and got dazed look and no answer but was able to determine myself that no micro SD cards are installed in their demo (duhh). Oh well. Navionics online shows awesome detail of many lakes including erie. I still need more research before blowing a grand. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I have the Elite 9ti and it came with both Navionics+ and Cmap. Imo there is no comparison. I might as well throw away the Cmap.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I have the Elite 9ti and it came with both Navionics+ and Cmap. Imo there is no comparison. I might as well throw away the Cmap.


Is the navionics in the form of a card, removeable, or is it internal memory?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Is the navionics in the form of a card, removeable, or is it internal memory?


It is a micro sd card


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Navionics has the most detail of all of them. No comparison.


----------



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies. Really appreciate the feedback.
Unit is on the way.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Let us know how the E7 and N card work out for you!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Depending where you fish navionics just release a sonarchart shading layer for areas in Erie it’s a pretty sweet looking layer. This is an upload of the lake I use it on.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just got a ti2 haven’t used yet but will report back. I fish inland more a lot nowadays and hope to map my most visited lakes using genesis live I have a map chip already. I’ll post once I know more about cmap


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Kevin, Which ti did you get, lookin at em myself, any good deals? Pmme if you know of a steal !!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Kevin, Which ti did you get, lookin at em myself, any good deals? Pmme if you know of a steal !!


9 inch ti2 with 3 in 1


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a hook2 9, triplshot, pretty good deal, on sale at bass pro, 499


----------

